# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  ổ đĩa ảo

## kothemyeuz

mình muốn hỏi là sử dụng ổ đĩa ảo để làm j, có phải cài phần mềm trên ổ ảo thì ko cần crack vẫn dùng đc phải ko, và cho mình biết về mặt lợi hại khi dùng ổ ảo,

mìh đã search trên google rồi mà có nhiều ý kiến khác nhau quá, nên muốn hỏi mọi người cho kết quả chính xác, 
cảm ơn mọi người trước nhé !

----------


## lacnghiep

đĩa ảo dùng để cài 1 số đĩa không coppy được vào hd, có tác dụng như 1 ổ đĩa vật lý bình thường.

----------


## thieuk55

*tớ mới vào nghề đc 2 năm nên trình chỉ có thế thui*

thật ra thì ổ đĩa ảo tớ thường dùng để tạo win7 usb chứ ngoài ra chẳng làm gi khác cả . khi tớ tạo win7 usb thì cần có ổ đĩa ảo để chứa file iso . thì cậu như là ổ đĩa thật mình dùng để đút đĩa vào đó

----------

